
Google's self-drive cars had to be stopped from crashing - SeanDav
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35301279
======
SeanDav
For international users:
[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35301279](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35301279)

